# Grilled Chicken Wings with Tahini



## Dodi (Dec 14, 2007)

12 chicken wings
Tahini sauce
1 small bunch parsley, (use only the leaves)
1 lemond, cut in 4
sea salt and black pepper

Marinade

3 garlic cloves, crushed with the salt to a paste
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp ground cumin
1 lemon juice ( all lemon)
2 tbsp tahini paste
1 tbsp olive oil

Mix together the marinade ingredients, add the chicken wings, marinade for at least 2 hours
Barbecued the wings or grill them, or cook in a oven at 220C for about 15 minutes

Serve with parsley, lemon wedges and tahini sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2007)

Any variation of Chicken wings has got to be good.

Miss Dodi, When you say serve with Tahini Sauce, is that just addtional Tahini Paste or, does it have other goodies included in the sauce.???


----------



## Dodi (Dec 14, 2007)

just the sauce but if you want you can had, lemon juice


----------



## Renee Attili (Dec 14, 2007)

I will tell you something Dodi, from all the recipes you have posted on this 

site since you have joined, I not only _want to_, I *NEED* to eat at your house!!!!

Everything sounds so delicious! Thanks for sharing!


----------

